# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  Ложное срабатывание АВЗ

## Rene-gad

Общий привет,
может у меня лохматость повысилась, но не может быть в этом файле (ссылка с моей странички, т.к. на сервере производителя уже только новая версия 5.7)  никаких вирусов: это установочный файл принтер-менеджера FinePrint5.6. АВЗ сообщил следующее:


```
Virus=Trojan-PSW.Win32.Nilage.bhe
QDate=03.08.2007 11:11:00
Size=1847671
FileDate=02.01.2007 17:39:34
AVZVer=4.25
MainAVBase=03.08.2007 09:57:24
```

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## AndreyKa

Бывает, я тоже встречал ложняки AVZ. Отправлял файл Олегу и ложняк исправлялся.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Бывает, я тоже встречал ложняки AVZ. Отправлял файл Олегу и ложняк исправлялся.


Совершенно верно - ложняки бывают, но редко - и поправить это не сложно. В данном случае это сработала добавленная 04.02.2007 20:44:32 сигнатура на Trojan-PSW.Win32.Nilage.bhe, исправлено

----------

